
JavaScript Is Not A Language - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2011/12/javascript-is-not-language.html
======
zachbeane
In response to astrology criticism, Giles suggested people read up on what
astrology experts had to say on the topic before dismissing it.

Apparently this is not something he self-applies when it comes to Lisp or
JavaScript criticism.

